# A 'Plethora' of nuts and bolts and other assorted stuff



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

OK folks, I'll admit it….

I'm a hoarder of nuts, bolts, springs, and whatever else is left over from putting things together or taking them apart.

Now my problem is, I have way too much of it to easily deal with. I could give over to my anal retentive side and spend hours and hours sorting and organizing it, but then I'm not woodworking! I hate to throw it away, because I actually do find uses for the things, just not as fast as it accumulates.

How do you deal with similar stuff? Do you just trash it and buy it as you need it? or do you just keep it in a big bucket and dump it out to find that bolt you know you saw 2 months ago?

Thanks for helping me with my 'disease' ;-)

Buzz


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I would separate then into four or more smaller bins. Nuts, bolts, springs, etc.. Pick the size of the bins once they are full find someone else that might want the rest of them or toss them.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I use the semi-opaque plastic containers that Chrystal Light iced tea powder (as well as lemonade, fruit drinks, etc.) come in. They are about 6" tall and a "flattened cylinder" in cross section, so they do not roll if tipped over.

With as much iced tea as I and my sons drink, there is never a shortage of containers! They store rather easily, whether in drawers or on shelves.

A label on either the top (if stored in drawers) or on the side (if stored on shelves) identifies the contents.

I sort hardware if I'm watching TV. (It's unsafe to watch football and operate machinery, so I have the time. LOL!) Just keep a nut and screw gauge handy along with spare containers and the label maker.

Like you, I have a hard time throwing away leftover - or found/gifted - hardware. And the plastic containers don't create the problems of broken glass if dropped. If they do crack or break, it's no sweat to replace the container.

For larger quantities (drywall screws, finish nails, common nails, etc.) I use empty plastic coffee containers. When I'm not drinking iced tea, it's coffee!!! I take yellow contact paper, cut to size, and cover the container labels so they look kinda neater. It makes it visually easier to read the contents label. And it makes them look less goofy and cheap as well.

Just some thoughts for you to consider. Good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I have this problem too… it's terrible. I had so many fastners that weren't organized, that I found myself buying the fastners because it was quicker to drive into town, buy them, and drive home, than it was to just sort thru all the nonsense and find them.

So, I went thru and first made a quick assessment… I dumped them all out and did a basic sort to OLD and NEW. Everything old I put aside for another day. Everything new, I sorted into nuts, bolts, type, washers, etc. It's not perfect yet, but it's better than it used to be. After looking at a lot of the older stuff, I just got rid of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I do the same ;-( Mostly materials left from jobs that pile up unsorted. Once in a while i restock my go to boxes with piles of came from boxes ;-) I hate when I find things in there that I just bought ;-(( Oh well, they will get used eventually.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Much the same here, but i'm using a combo of plastic cashew jars, clear plastic drawer units and plastic 
wall bins..new in the bins, big lots like drywall screws go in the jars and get marked for size then lined up along shelves.
ANYTHING Brass is kept separate, even down to a quarter 20 drawer..stuff's expensive and sometimes hard to find..
As far as sorting, here's a quick one.. take a Frisbie ,and using forstner or hole saw put a 2" ot so hole off to one side.
Now dump the collection into the dished side sort away and just hold over the container to drop the salvage in the apropriate place through the hole !


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been a mechanic for 38 years along with being the neighborhood fix it man for 33. How many of those 5 gallon buckets of hardware do you want? LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I had my daughter and four of her schoolmates to sort a pile for me one day
they come in and said they didn´t know what to do and was boreing …lol
I thought the wuold run away screaming I cuold do it my self ….but nop
three hours later all was sorted and labeled in length with 5mm spring for the screws and nails

and the rest in 1mm spring for the nuts and washers etc. etc.

still amaze me that they did it with out any promisses from me of an icecream or candy…nope
and they still come from time to time and mask if they can help me ….LOL

well .. the icecream was realy hughe that day )

good luck with the sorting …LOL

Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I keep a good bit of things like that in my home shop (see picture of bin boxes). I put it in the plastic storage bins and the little plastic drawer units that you can get at Lowes. It's not so much the value of a nail or screw or spring it's the time that it takes you to go get something. From the time I get in my truck, go to Lowes, and get back, I've shot a whole hour or more. Just keep it but store it in a reasonable manner and when you run out of space just stop until you use some of it up or throw some of it away. I also piddle around with electronics and back in my study I have more of these drawer units with all sorts of stuff in them.

Now my stuff at the plant is a whole other matter, but I find uses for it all the time. So I say keep it and use it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Buzz, I wish I could help you with your "addiction" but I am afraid my system won't do you a lot of good:










Like you I never can seem to bring myself to toss out screws, nuts, bolts etc. and just toss them in the drawer. I keep promising myself that I will organize it but I just never seem to be able to get around to getting it done.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott that looks like my drawer.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Scott, it looks like you use the system where everything is filed under 'M' for miscellaneous. It's actually a great time saver. Instead of 25 different drawers you have only one, 'M'. That way you only have one place to go to look for something when you need it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I used to save stuff like that but when I was doing mechanic work it broke me of the habit because the folks I worked for said they don't want to take a chance on re-used bits and pieces when the safety (and productivity) of their drivers is far more important. I toss all my metal bits in the recycling bin, at least there the metal gets reused.

My shop is too small to store too much stuff not allocated to a project so this approach works for me.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the same problem. Anytime I tear something apart, I keep all of the screws, washers, etc. I bought a bunch of organizers from Sears and mounted them on the wall in a row and organized it all. Its kind of like a hardware store. I like the bins I have because they have lids rather than those crazy drawers that hang up on everything. They are pictured in my gallery.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I recycle vintage hardware for use in my wood crafting business and for sale/trade to other artisans.
I use heavy-duty zipper-lock plastic bags were ever possible. I hang them on a peg board with spring clips from an office supply store.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL…oh my gosh, Scott. That is so me!

I've contemplated this too. I'm leaning to a wall cabinet (french cleated) with slots to hold thin Plano cases (like 20 of them). I can then assort each case the way I want, holding all sorts of hardware, random or otherwise.

Otherwise, I might just duplicate Helluvawreck's system…that's just amazingly beautiful…sick…but beautiful!


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I finally gave up and took the time to organize most of my odds and ends (check my project). I found three boxes of 1 1/4" exterior screws - I had a lifetime supply and didn't know it. That reinforced for me that organizing was right for me. I keep the commonly used screws in some open bins on the wall, and I have one plastic container for the 'assorted hardware'.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'm 2/3 of the way there. First I saved soup and coffee cans for months; then I built a cabinet to hold them. Now I just have to go through my bags full of fasteners and other hardware and separate, can and label everything. This would make a good cold-weather project, since I could do it indoors. So why don't I??


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I try to sort a bunch out once a week. 
What wont sort goes into the desperation, get lucky bin which is growing.
They are charging nose bleed prices for screws and bolts today plus the chase to find them. 
In addition some smart been counter in head office has had them repacked so that you are either over 2 or under one no matter what project you tackle.
I guess it's my way of saying Meh! to marketers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have started using clear plastic bottle to store a lot of small parts. You can see what is in them ) lot more durable than bags, of course they are in the truck, not just hanging in the shop.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas and the understanding that I am not alone. Group Therapy is a wonderful thing! ;-)

I guess I can now substitute procrastination for indecisiveness. (That should buy me some more time)


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

My last home was 14 miles from the nearest lumber/hardware store and it wasn't very well stocked. The next closest was 18 miles from home, so if I needed a certain size bolt or screw I would buy a whole box full and stock them. Now I live about 1 mile from a Lowes and have no reason to stock much of anything (why should I, they keep their stock so neat and organized), but I'm still trying to use up all that hardware that I bought years ago, and I moved away from there 30 years ago. It's a good thing that the company that I worked for paid for my move. I still have an "everything" box, but it's small and what is left of all of that previously purchased hardware is stacked in the original boxes on my shop shelves, waiting for that just right project.

Charley


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

"I guess I can now substitute procrastination for indecisiveness. (That should buy me some more time)"

Hey, the way I figure it, the sooner I fall behind, the more time I have to catch up.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I Have (2) 12 Drawer Cabinets 2-1/2' Deep x 4' Wide x 5' Tall, I made boxes upon boxes for Months to put nuts & Bolts etc into.

(1) Drawer for phillips head screws
(1) drawer for 1/4 - 3/8 Bolts
(1) drawer for misc
(1) Drawer for cables
(1) Drawer for nuts & Washers

ETC,ETC


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great thread! I had the same problem!
Sorting the wood screws from the machine-threaded screws and bolts is half the battle. Then, I'd suggest generally sorting by size. This will reduce the time spent pawing through everything for what you need. It took me a year, off and on, to finally get every configuration sorted by length, size and head type. My only miscellaneous bin now is for used fasteners that I've salvaged . Now I've got my own mini-hardware store, and it really does save money! Except with it so organized, I find myself buying the things I'm out of, just to have some of every imagineable type and size! And yes, I just came home from HD with some #4 and #5 brass flatheads, though I've got no current requirement for any! Some bins were empty!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I store mine in coffee cans. I have each coffee can labeled as to what goes in it, like nuts, bolts, screws, washers, etc. Now my problem is that if I keep adding various different labels I'm going to have to rearrange my shelves to put those coffee cans in alphabetical order.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I have stock screws & gun nails. I have a few things sorted: bolts, nuts & washers 1 box. Philips screws 1 can. Other screws 1 can. Fixture stuff 1 drawer, Machine parts 1 drawer & hardware 1 drawer. That's it. Now, do I look for stuff? Yes! Do I find it? No! Do I then go to the hardware store & buy it? Yes! What should I do with all this junk? I don't have the slightest idea. Throw it away? NEVER!!!! I guess we're all a bunch of pack rats. BUT! every now & then I find that rare guiz-whigit I din't even know I had.

Pop


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep I had the same problem untill I threw them all out and started again.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was at a yard sale back in the fall, someone's grandpa passed on, he was a woodworker of some kind. These grandkids thought it would be so cool to make ziplock baggie "grab-bags" of his very organized stockpile of fasteners….I had to buy all 200 of 'em, at 3/$1.00 sad in a way, but they're on my list now to re-sort. They saw no value in selling by the bins…weird…


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

seems like we all have that problem. I have 3 large folgers coffee cans full. Help us Lord


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rustic, That's all. I finally sorted and threw out a couple of 5 gallon buckets full of screws, nuts and wire nuts that come home in my pockets ;-))


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

TS, don't get me started on wire nuts and electrical fittings!!!!!!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I make drawers for the stuff or buy used things that have stout drawers. The best are drawers in which the masonite bottom is the slide-they come right out and can go to the workbench for sorting.

All the round containers you posters are talking about make sorting hard. Build a tray up on a little pedestal with a curb that has an opening. Dump the can/lemonade thingy into the tray, do the sort, and shovel the stuff back into the container which is now sitting below the spout.

I think over time the savings from having the stuff around far exceed the time involved in making storage for the stuff.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Best thing I have found is clear plastic bottles. Since I started using them, no sorting required. Keep them small and you can see what is in them ;-))


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

We all do it, we are guys, save every nut, bolt, screw, (I draw the line at bent nails , unless they are the old square ones), might be useful one day ! AND when we get older we seem to find the time to sort them out by size and shape then label the special bolt bins (baby food jars) our kids saved for us !


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Alfred22,
I think you've got something there. I'm thinking it over.

Pop


----------



## woodprof (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't tell you how good it feels to read so many stories about *me*! LOL My wife always gripes at me about the time spent in the garage sorting the darn things, until she needs me to find a screw or bolt to fit something of hers. The look on her face when it takes me only about 5 min to find what is needed makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I must be the odd one out that actually LIKES organizing small parts. In fact, I just sat down for a few hours last week and redid all my hardware storage.

I love sorting stuff. I'm strange.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Do Do Do..
They're comming to take us away, take us away ha ha hee hee, those nice young men in their clean white coats they're comming to take US AWAY..

(got hell twice for playing Napolian Bonaparte's song in the 70's..seems both radio stations had "institutions" in the listening area…. ;-( )


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*"Scott, it looks like you use the system where everything is filed under 'M' for miscellaneous. It's actually a great time saver. Instead of 25 different drawers you have only one, 'M'. That way you only have one place to go to look for something when you need it. "*

Thanks!!! The best rationale I've heard for my shop organization system.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*DragonLady* Maybe you should go on a LJ tour and visit each of us ;-)) I have plenty of fun for you !!


----------



## WrenthamPhil (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't take too much credit for the idea, but my Grandpa-style system works fairly well. I'm a big fan of the pickle jar. It's nice to have a pickle or two with a sandwich at lunch, and over a few years I've accumulated quite a few jars. In my basement 'bunker' I've screwed some 1/2" ply to the bottoms of the joists where convenient. A couple of screws per lid in a grid layout and you're in business. A little soap and hot water takes care of the pesky labels and the vinegar smell. Clear storage is great, but add in some labels and you are golden. For the larger quantity items I've picked up a couple of those older, heavy duty four or five drawer filing cabinets - great for hardware, tools, smaller jigs, plans, etc. I'll get some pictures up when possible.


----------



## GPM (Aug 26, 2010)

I FINALLY DID IT

A few years ago I bought the entire shop of a retiring contractor so I got all his hardware plus what I already had. I did a complete shop overhaul recently and hardware was a big issue. So I tried to do some research and thinking and trying different things before committing. I am sure others have done so as well. The idea of an organized shop motivated me through the drudgery of it all. Plus I had other people do the sorting.

What I figured out:
1. There are not as many types of hardware as we imagine there are. Especially once you separate them into types and sizes instead of bins and cans full of junk.
2. Of all the options of bins, tubs, boxes, etc., for me the best by far is drawers. Pulling out a drawer that then has items sorted is unbelievably effective.
3. You don't need all the junk you have - go to your hardware store with a notepad and write down every fastener, etc. that you think you might need. Then make your master list. You now need room for this list.
4. Pick the drawers - I am using a craftsman tool chest with dividers. I was able to get everything in one four foot tall tool chest. Some of the larger or odd pieces like a pulley or fence part is in a bin for oversized parts.
5. Get someone to sort the stuff for you. I made a chart with sizes and diagrams of the different types of screws, etc., and my wife had it done in two days. She does jigsaw puzzles so this was actually "fun" for her. Find someone who thinks it is fun.

You will end up with some oddities and misfits. Just put them in recycling and forget about it. Beyond a set number and type of fasteners, etc., if you stock up on them, you will need to go out and get things mid project far less often. I am now putting together a workstation for metal projects and I will keep all the hardware and fasteners for bigger metal projects there.

I have another box for hinges and door hardware and a whole drawer for plumbing stuff. If you aren't going to use it drop it off at Habitat Restore or somewhere where somebody who needs it can use it.

Take it from me, do the prep work and bite the bullet. You will be MUCH happier in your shop. I promise.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*GPM* That is very good system you have in the roll-a-way tool box. I have 1 1/2 I just re-organized tools in & 2 of them setting empty. One for my leather tools and the other for woodworking. I'm behind ) The only down side of organization is I can't find anything. ;-(( Maybe I'll start to remember pretty soon. I knew where everything was in the clutter ;-))


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

GPM thats looking good - even thow it ain´t made in wood …LOL
thank´s for sharing the idea

Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

GPM: Fantastic idea!! I'll be moving my woodworking tools back into proper wooden chests and toolboxes where they belong…and storing my fasteners and hardware in a steel unit like yours!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

GPM, where did you get the plastic dividers?


----------



## GPM (Aug 26, 2010)

Topamax - Honestly it does take a while to instinctively know where things are in the new setup but the time savings are enormous.

Dennis - you have hit on one of my pet peeves. It seems that all tradespeople overdo it in their particular area. I see woodworkers making things out of wood that are time consuming and don't work very well. Then there are the metal guys with the steel coffee table. I try to use what works best in the given situation.

The dividers I used are made by Flambeau. They sell them online and at some retail outlets. They make a variety of products. The ones I used actually have an anti rust compound in the blue divider tabs. I didn't buy them because of it but it can't hurt. Especially in more humid areas. They are not too expensive and I just did a layout of the drawer and was able to fit three of their boxes into the width of my drawers. On the biggest size connectors you will see that I could only fit two wide so there is some room on the side that I used for boxes of fasteners - which are in the proper drawer of course.

And once again, this system is a dream. It is so nice to know what I have and where it is. Also, once in a while I stock up so that I have a minimum of each type of fastener that I have determined I would like to have on hand. So I don't "stock" 1/4 inch by 3 inch stainless steal hex head bolts but I do stock the things I might use on a typical project.

Glad you like it and hope it makes your shop time more productive.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

GPM :
I hope you realises I just joked about it 
and I do agree with you, if it was a tool cart I liked to have it in wood but not hardware 
then it wuold proppeblly bee like your s some how 
but as the hobbyist I am I can take my time to build a system in wood just for the pleasure of it ..LOL
but If I was proff and had to live of it 
then I say the best aproch to it without too much work 
so it wuold either bee your solution or a shelfsystem build in steal and with plasticdrawers
as I had it in my garage when when I was selfemployed

take care
Dennis


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow GPM, that is amazing. Well done!


----------

